# Wieder ein neues Geschäftsmodell der Erotikbranche über 0157 ?



## anne9 (2 Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade auf der Videotextseite 608 (laufen auch tagsüber) des Sportsenders mit den Handballbundesliga-Übertragungsrechten ein Erotik-Abo-Modell entdeckt, dass mir bisher unbekannt war.

Es läuft über 0157 - 02500XXX und kostet zusätzlich zu den Gesprächsgebühren 9,90€ pro 10 Tage. Das müsste m.E. die Rufnummergasse von E-...... sein über die die Handy-Prepaid-Karten eines sehr beliebten Discounters geschaltet sind und in der Regel von Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt werden.

Daher werden an den "Familien"-Festnetztelefonen auch keine Sperren für die Rufnummergasse 0157 gesetzt sein, da man die Kinder ja erreichen muss.


----------



## Teleton (2 Juli 2011)

Das dürfte ein sogenanntes Voice-Abo sein, dazu haben sich hier schon einige Geschädigte gemeldet.
Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/voiceabo-voice-abo-festnetzabo.29440/


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2011)

Neu ist das nicht, anne9... Die Voiceabos sind eine Abrechnungsweise, die von Beginn an kritisiert wurde, weil sie abzockanfällig ist. Aber wen interessiert das hierzulande schon? Wenn die Firmen, die sich solch einen Scheißdreck ausdenken, gleichzeitig im Auftrag der Regierung Behördenhotlines organisieren? Wen wundert da noch irgendwas?


----------



## anne9 (2 Juli 2011)

Wie sind die Erfahrungswerte mit diesen Voice-Abo’s bei Prepaid-Sim-Karten?

Wird das Voice-Abo durch einen Anruf von einem Prepaid-Handy ausgelöst, wird das Guthaben ja schon durch die 1. Rate von 9,90 aufgebraucht sein. Bei der nächsten Aufladung bemerkt man dann, dass das Guthaben sofort wieder weg ist und wird dann die SIM-Karte nicht mehr benutzen. Eine Kündigung des Abos ist damit ja aber nicht erfolgt. Nach einigen Monaten sind dann große Negativ-Beträge aufgelaufen. Macht sich die Mehrwertbranche die Mühe Namen und Anschrift des Anschlussinhabers zu ermitteln und dann eine Rechnung zu schicken?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2011)

Hier ist die Darstellung des Voiceabos durch die Firma Next ID, die wir seit Jahren bestens kennen und die wir so lieben, wie sie es verdient.
http://www.next-id.de/loesungen/premium-entertainment/voice-abo/

Da wird Deine Frage nicht beantwortet, schade.

s.a.
http://www.abo-falle.de/voice-abo/



> Da das Vorgehen noch recht neu ist, findet man kaum Rechtsprechung dazu. Ende letzten Jahres hat sich ein Verbraucher gewehrt: Nachdem ihn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde, legte er Widerspruch ein. Damit wäre die Sache beim zuständigen Amtsgericht (AG Waldbröhl, 14 C 35/10) anhängig geworden – doch der Anbieter verzichtete auf die Forderung und nahm seine Klage zurück.
> An dieser Stelle wird es dann nämlich wie immer sein: Der Anbieter ist beweisbelastet und muss nachweisen, dass ein Vertrag ordentlich zustande gekommen ist. Es stellen sich hierbei übliche Fragen, etwa nach den erforderlichen Belehrungen und dem ausreichenden Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten. Dennoch gibt es vielleicht Tücken, ich denke etwa an die – wenn auch großzügige – Frist bei Beanstandungen nach §45i TKG, wobei (wenn man das TKG hier überhaupt zur Anwendung bringt!) man sich auch des §45p TKG besinnen sollte als Verbraucher.



Deine Frage kann ich im Moment nicht beantworten.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2011)

> Macht sich die Mehrwertbranche die Mühe Namen und Anschrift des Anschlussinhabers zu ermitteln und dann eine Rechnung zu schicken?


Hmm, der einzige Laden den ich kenne der regelmäßig ins Minus gegangene Prepaidkartennutzungen einklagt ist Simply. Geht dann aber eher um Datennutzungen u.ä..

Allerdings habe ich Voiceabos auf Handyrechnungen auch noch nie gesehen.
Würde ja auch nur klappen wenn die Mobilfunker mitmachen so wie bei den "normalen" Handyabos. Da erhalten freundliche "Drittanbieter" beliebigen Zugriff auf die Abrechnungssysteme und die Mobilfunker kaufen die angebliche Forderung auf. Streiten muss man dann mit den Mobilfunkern nicht den Drittanbietern.


----------

